# DIETING !!!! Man that sucks !!!!!



## BigAl RIP

Ok . Time for the life changing post .
As many of you know ,I am a small petite man of 350 pounds . I am also about 6-4 . A true magnificent creature of Greek *Snow Cat* Lore ,if there ever was one  .....
I am now 54 and getting testy in my old age and Idaho winters became too cold for me to stay any longer . Also Dad had a medical setback so I needed to return to Calif for awhile .

I always been big for the most part and extremely active . I played some pretty serious football in my younger years and through my 30's and have carried the weight well ,until now . Hunting season this year was not the same ..........
A virus attacked my heart a few years ago and I lost 1/2 of the use . Lately I have these panic attacks that I am sufficating and cannot breath .They are the worst !!!

*Sooooooooo ,* I decided its time to quit horsing around and just thin up a bit . I am thinking of 200-225 or so . 
I did drop to 260 a few years ago ,but felt awful for the most part . I carried a 36-38 waist then . Now I am back to 50 waist . I carry a pretty big chest (60" Plus) from years of working out when I was younger .

So I am leaving for my Panama Home on Bastimentos Island in about 1 1/2 months and want to have the major part done by then . I am good for a *solid pound a day loss* or more a day . I feel I can eliminate 60 plus pounds by then . 
I'll be good for 20 pounds the first week and then a slow down after that . It will be done by double 2 hour work outs daily ,followed up with 5 to 10 mile walks and a supervise diet . I have a full gym and sauna downstairs to work out in .I love my sauna ! 

I do love good food but the really good stuff will have to wait to I get to Panama . That's where I get the freshest seafood ! 

So what is all this for then and why am I posting it here on FF ??? As a *crutch to lean* on as I get tired over the next 1 1/2 months . I figure I can post progress here to keep me motivated  .

I am also giving myself *a prize* when I get to my desired wieght . My FIL is flying down and we are all going to a remote Indian village on the mainland by dug out canoe that is only reachable by boat or 7 hours of hiking through the jungle . I don't do Snakes in Jungles !!! I'll go by boat ! It's where my Panama Indian Caretaker is from and it sounds incredible .My caretaker is like family too me . The village is so remote that the locals hide until they are comfortable with vistors . They are extremely shy . They, (the local tribe) already know I am coming and a hut is being built for us .They are an incredible loving people ,which I highly admire . They don't care for lobster much !!!!!I like diving for my own dinner . All the fresh seafood and lobster you can eat .yummmm
So if anyone wants to jump on board and lose a few pounds with me , jump in . 
Who knows ... maybe you can even come down to Panama and hang out a few days on the Island .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Good Luck Al!  It's a battle.  I hate dieting too.  It makes me even meaner and more ornery than usual.


----------



## AndyM

Good luck with the weight loss.  It's one of the best things I've ever done... I feel so much better now.

Last March, I was 290 pounds and now I'm at 213.  I hit a plateau during the holiday season between Thanksgiving and Christmas, but I seem to be back up and running again.  My wife also lost 45 pounds during the same time, but has gained a few back with the baby in there and all!

We still eat mostly the same food as before, but my wife measures out the portions and I can't go back for seconds.  We planned our meals ahead of time and bought what we needed at the store for those meals.  We also do less eating out and no buffets (ok, a few during the past year).  Planning the meals ahead of time reduced the spontaneous pizza ordering or eating out  when we were too tired to cook.

We also walked every evening until fall came and it was too dark, but I plan on walking again in the spring.  We pushed ourselves to go a little farther each night.

The worst part was being too cheap to buy new clothes.  I found myself wearing my larger clothes until they looked ridiculous,  but I just finally broke down and bought new pants and shirts... I also bought a new belt finally after punching several holes in the old one!

I still have about 25 pounds to be where I would like to be, but let me tell you, it feels better and you have so much more energy... even if you just drop 25 pounds!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Guys ,
 And congradulations on that wieght loss !!! That is fantastic !
    I plan on losing the last part of weight down in Panama as it is always hot and the wieght just falls off down there . 
   The Panama girls are pretty down there too and the wife always beats a few pounds off my ass for looking to long ......


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:


> Who knows ... maybe you can even come down to Panama and hang out a few days on the Island .



If my spring and summer weren't shaping up to be very very busy, I'd be down there in a heartbeat!


----------



## fogtender

You got a long road ahead of you, good luck with your quest!


----------



## NRAfemale

Congratulations! 
Making up your mind to commit to a diet and plan to exercise is half the battle!


----------



## BigAl RIP

DaveNay said:


> If my spring and summer weren't shaping up to be very very busy, I'd be down there in a heartbeat!


 

   Well.... I am thinking of staying maybe 2 months . The air fare is about 500- 600 round trip and another 115 for the island flight to Bocas . 
   If you want to come down I can set you up with some great places to visit and stay in Panama City  and  then you can spend a few days over here at the house laying in a hammock and practicing drinking ,swimming or surfing . *I never forgot what you did to help the local Indian children with school cost .* But there will be lots of other trips so sooner or later you can fit it in .
 If anyone else has a desire to head to Panama , email me and I'll help set up the local travel/sightseeing  arrangments so it can be an incredible experience .I have a very good driver/tour agent .But thats only part of it . The Panama Canal is a great sight , but its even better  eating dinner on the 4th floor of Panama Canal museum as the big ships go transiting by only a few feet away  . Few outsiders even know of this great 5 star restauant . It is catered by the old Panama Hotel . Truely incredible .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well this is turning out to be much tougher than I thought . I just got home . I was arrested in a Burger King  because they thought I was casing the joint to rob it . I just drove around the parking lot about 10 times smelling the smoke from the Grill ! 
 I was charged with loiterring ,photographed , weighed and released on my own recognisance . I have to be 20 pounds lighter in a week or my bond is revoked and I go to jail ! Also I am not allowed to be within 150 feet of any fast food place . 
   Does a Pizza joint classify as fast food ???


----------



## Cityboy

Al, I noticed you said you are on a "supervised" diet. Do you have a personal trainer? Tell us some more about that.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cityboy said:


> Al, I noticed you said you are on a "supervised" diet. Do you have a personal trainer? Tell us some more about that.


 
 My wife is my trainer . Every morning she becomes the drill sargent from hell . We both went to a Licensed "Nutrionist" and the lady  mapped out a plan for us . I highly reconmend doing this . They can get more directly dialed in to your personal needs ,than following a standard diet .It was sponsored through our local hospital and I think it cost like $20 per person for our part. cheap cheap 
  Karen is really good at cooking creative in the kitchen . I am fortunate to have her help . She is a lovable mean old bat  .
 My Butt now has a permament imprint from the stupid exercise bicycle seat . How in the hell do people sit on those 10 speed bike seats ?? I wonder how many seats are lost up there  .I found I like the tread mill much better ...
   Strength training is ok ,but watching pretty Bikini girls do exercise on TV is much easier .


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

Good luck Big Al. After my Heart Attack I lost 30Lbs. Cut salt right out of my diet. Now I feel 20 years younger. And Im going for it. I will not fall back into the old routine. 
Because when you are lying on the table looking at your maker you soon will know that life is to short. So good luck Big Al and injoy your trip. 
  Im 56 years and getting younger


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I just found this post. Good luck my friend! You can do it! 


> A virus attacked my heart a few years ago and I lost 1/2 of the use . Lately I have these panic attacks that I am sufficating and cannot breath .They are the worst !!!


 
And Im very sorry to hear about your heart.  I also get panic attacks. Bad ones. Ive been to the hospital a few times because of them so I can relate. Thank GOD for Xanex!


----------



## Pigtails

BigAl said:


> Ok . Time for the life changing post .
> As many of you know ,I am a small petite man of 350 pounds . I am also about 6-4 . *Sooooooooo ,* I decided its time to quit horsing around and just thin up a bit . I am thinking of 200-225 or so .



 Good for you BigAl, good luck.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Pigtails ,
 Today I had 2 scrambled eggs for breakfast and about 5 minutes later I threw it all up . I have not had eggs in quite a while and I guess they were too rich  . Weight is coming off pretty easy so far . Trying to introduce a little Yoga into my workout now . I need to have my bones removed ,to do half those positions .It ain't as easy as it looks !


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Yoga? Big Al - did you lose one bone (or two stones) in particular?


----------



## BigAl RIP

LOL ! FUNNY ! . Here I am starving and your making jokes ...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:


> LOL ! FUNNY ! . Here I am starving and your making jokes ...


Isn't that what friends are for.   

Your wife should take away the keys to your Yetti and get you some snow shoes!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey ,I just realized we have a Fitness/ Health section so i posted this in the wrong area . Mods can move it if they wish to .

    Ok . one week is pass ....

      The is no comparison to how I feel . I am still waiting for the new wiegh scales to arrive so I can get a accurate wieght loss without stopping at the local feed store to weigh in  . 
  2" is gone from my waist .My shirts are really loose ! 
  I started to jog this morning  . I have a fused back and had not been able to do that because the pounding my spine took with each step .
   Yoga is much harder than I imagined . You got to be a really twisted person to do some of those moves . I can really feel a difference in the back pain level now . Sleep is getting much better .

   Actual food intake is about 1000 calories a day .I really enjoy the food Karen is preparing .  Lots of water . The toilet is my friend  . 

    So did I lose that magical 20 Pounds ???? I think so ,but only will know for sure when the new scale arrives . Hopefully today . 

 I am hoping for a wieght loss of 10 plus pounds  this coming week as we increase the workouts ,walking/jogging ,strenght training , and yoga .

 I really do not want my chest any bigger than it is (58) ,so I am trying not to work it out too much on my upper body strength . In the old days my chest was 48 and my waist was 36 . That made it a pain to fine shirts that fit . Almost all had to be custom tailored .Hoping I can get it down to a 44 chest or so . 
 See ya next week !


----------



## Spiffy1

Keep up the great trend!  

Maybe post some of the recipes too?


----------



## Doc

Congrats Al.  Good job.  You are off to a good start.
How does yoga fit into the picture?  Is it for calming or does it help with weight loss?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Congrats Al. Good job. You are off to a good start.
> How does yoga fit into the picture? Is it for calming or does it help with weight loss?


 
  I think it is a little of both actually . It reallys makes me concentrate on my breathing more. It can be very calming toward the end of the exercise . Most moves I cannot even do correctly  because they are so complicated and I am not limber enough at this time . It may take months before I can do some of these moves right and thats if I work everyday at it . I am a "Big Ole Football type of dude " and I gotta tell you ,this is tougher than you think . I can do one move really well . My wife said I have been able to stick my head up my butt for years !   I'm learnin...


----------



## rico304

This is a GREAT post Al! I only wish the best. I just dropped 30 and have no intentions of going back either. My thing was finding that one thing that I really enjoyed doing, and realizing how much easier it was after losing weight. Yoga is an AWESOME idea. As the pounds drop you will really see the advantages. I'm not very flexible either. I've really been working on it. 
With every pound comes a new day of getting back to being the you that you miss. Not to sound sappy, but I honestly believe that. I am so much happier now. I'm only 5'9 and started off at 212. My walk around weight is around 180 now. Got rid of my old clothes so I didn't have a fall back! haha
I do tournaments where I have to weigh in. Being lighter is an advantage for me then, so I really don't want to put anything back on. That is my incentive and it really works. It's not really work anymore. 
KEEP IT UP BROTHER!!!! I feel your pain, but even better, I see where you are going!!!!!!!!! It's worth the tough trip.


----------



## BigAl RIP

UPDate:


    Hello my name is Allen.
    I am fat . I am very fat.
    I have a monkey eating food on my back . 
    It is not because of some eating disorder caused by my parents who    might have spanked me when I was little and misbehaving .
    I just love good food .
    I need help.


   OK!  I was practicing for my "group therapy meeting" later today ! 

    Well ,The new scales showed up yesterday afternoon and I hopped on them this morning . I was hoping for 20 pounds the first week . Today is the 10th day of my new lifestyle . 
*I have lost 26 pounds* !  

    I feel better already and after 20 years have started jogging again . As I jog by people come out of their homes thinking a earthquake hit .  



     Don't bust my bubble Guys ....... I already know the first week is a lot of *water loss* too , but it still feels good .


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Congratulations.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Someone asked about posting a few recipes for what I am eating to lose wieght . This is what I had for dinner tonight . 

Its off the *"Real Simple"* website . 

There's no reason to eat cardboard tasting food to lose weight anymore . With a nice big green salad this is one of the best meals I have eaten in a long time ,Diet or NO DIET!! And the total calorie intake was under 400 to boot . The wife has used many recipes from this site and they have all been GREAT!!
I am still averaging 800 - 1000 calories a day with no hunger at all !









*Average Rating: **



*



​

Fiery "Fried" Chicken





</IMG>

 

1 tablespoon chili-garlic sauce (found in the international aisle of most supermarkets) 
3 tablespoons pineapple juice 
4 6-ounce boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
3/4 cup bread crumbs 
Kosher salt 
3 tablespoons canola oil 

Heat oven to 450° F. 

In a large bowl, combine the chili-garlic sauce and pineapple juice. Add the chicken and toss to coat. 

In a separate bowl, combine the bread crumbs, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and the oil. Working with 1 piece at a time, coat the chicken in the bread crumb mixture and transfer to a baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining breasts. Bake until cooked through, 12 to 15 minutes. 

*Yield: *Makes 4 servings 

writeNutrient();*NUTRITION PER SERVING*
*CALORIES 310*(38% from fat); FAT 13g (sat 2g); SUGAR 2g; PROTEIN 40g; CHOLESTEROL 99mg; SODIUM 438mg; FIBER 0g; CARBOHYDRATE 7g


----------



## Doc

Wow, that sure sounds good Al.
800 to 1000 calories a day.    Not sure I could do that but I know I need to.  I'm working at dropping 30 lbs so thanks for the website and recipes.  I was thinking of asking what you were eating for the 1000 calories, but didn't want to pry.  I thought it might be 10 bud lights or something like that.    

Seriously, good job Al, you are on the way and you are giving me incentive showing that it can be done.  
Have you ever watched the biggest loser?  I never have but wondered if that helped or inspired you?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> . Have you ever watched the biggest loser? I never have but wondered if that helped or inspired you?


 

Doc , 
I actually do watch the biggest loser and do enjoy seeing the contestants change shape each week . 

   My wife /trainer takes great care to make really good meals that keep my total 800 - 1000 calories a day . Combined that with my workouts, walking/jogging and yoga and the weight is quickly disappearing. I am not starving myself , that is for sure . Here is a typical daily diet :

*Breakfast:*
                 Cereral hot or cold ,juice,decaf hot tea. I can substitute eggs and turkey bacon if I wish too . I like cereral !

*   Lunch:* 
               Yesterday was a spicy Turkey Italian sauage sandwich ,salad, water to drink.

*  Dinner :* 
               Fresh Sea Bass Broiled in a olive /tomato sauce   serve with  Maple flavored Green Beans topped with sliced almonds, green salad and water to drink .

   That day was about a 800 calorie total ! 

    That still leaves room for a personal snack of 100 calorie popcorn if I want .


----------



## rback33

It's funny how I just came back to my desk and found this after seeing a sign on the front office door about a company wide weight loss contest. I certainly don't need to lose weight, but I would certainly love to change the density back to what it was.  I once had 185 lbs on my 5'10" frame, but was lift 4 days a week back then.... I have been tryin to make a better effort to get back into better shape over all. My wife and I were walking 4 miles a day in the sand at home last summer until I had my shoulder surgery.

Good luck and keep up the good work! I will certainly be supporting you!


----------



## Pigtails

BigAl said:


> Doc ,
> I actually do watch the biggest loser and do enjoy seeing the contestants change shape each week .
> 
> My wife /trainer takes great care to make really good meals that keep my total 800 - 1000 calories a day . Combined that with my workouts, walking/jogging and yoga and the weight is quickly disappearing. I am not starving myself , that is for sure . Here is a typical daily diet :
> 
> *Breakfast:*
> Cereral hot or cold ,juice,decaf hot tea. I can substitute eggs and turkey bacon if I wish too . I like cereral !
> 
> *   Lunch:*
> Yesterday was a spicy Turkey Italian sauage sandwich ,salad, water to drink.
> 
> *  Dinner :*
> Fresh Sea Bass Broiled in a olive /tomato sauce   serve with  Maple flavored Green Beans topped with sliced almonds, green salad and water to drink .
> 
> That day was about a 800 calorie total !
> 
> That still leaves room for a personal snack of 100 calorie popcorn if I want .



Good Job.. Keep it up.. Now if I could get Mtn Topper to eat fish and chicken..hmmm.


----------



## Spiffy1

Yummy!  If it looks that good every meal, I think I could even stick to it.

Keep up the great efforts!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spiffy1 said:


> Yummy! If it looks that good every meal, I think I could even stick to it.


 

 I will tell you guys . I have been on and tried every weight loss diet and program there is . Weight Watchers , Nuti systems , Atkins , hollywood ,soup , you name it and I have tried it . 
  This is not dieting to me . I am not hungry and the weight is falling off . 

*   If you cannot lose weight on my wife's diet routine , you just do not want to lose weight .* 
 I think she should write a book . She has about 300 cookbooks that she uses to find healthy meal choices . I do not think I have had the same dinner twice ,since I started this new lifestyle . 

 Last night I even had Chocolate Covered Frozen Bananas with nuts for dessert !!  My total intake for the day was 960 calories . Dinner was a spicy Blackened Tuna Steak with honey flavored baby carrots and white rice ! Make sure you drink your 8 glasses of water a day !


----------



## lilnixon

BigAl said:


> UPDate:
> Don't bust my bubble Guys ....... I already know the first week is a lot of *water loss* too , but it still feels good .



It's not "water weight"...read on! 

t's not "water weight" it is called "glycogen". Glycogen is a liquid form of stored energy, in the form of carbohydrate. It is stored in the muscle, and it is what we use, for example, in prolonged (like overnight) periods of fasting. Our bodies prefer to burn Carbohydrates first, then protein and fat...so it keeps anywhere from 2-6-8 lbs (depending on your size, if you are a big guy or a little girl, etc) of "stored liquid glycogen" in our muscles. This amount fluctuates throughout the day, and overnight. When you wake up in the morning and eat carbs, your body combines those carbs with water and other things, and forms the glycogen again.

When you want to lose weight, you've got to get rid of the glycogen stores so that your body can begin to burn your fat reserves, which are located in your adipose tissues (fat cells hold fat). So, many diets are low in carbohydrates, so your body will burn off the glycogen reserves first, then begin to burn the fat. This is why in the first two or three days you will drop, well, usually 2-6 lbs. Most of it is, in fact, the glycogen reserves depleting so that you can get down to the business of burning fat. It is real weight, for sure, and real volume, and you will notice it in your clothing fitting looser, etc...and no it isn't "water".

After the glycogen reserves are depleted, your body enters a state of "ketosis" where you are burning fat for energy. This is where you get the headaches and the like, because your brain loves glucose, and it loves glycogen, and when you run low on that your body has to switch gears and start to create glucose molecules from your fat...called gluconeogenesis...but your brain wants it NOW and it takes a bit of time to get into the glucose-producing state. So, we get to experience headaches, dizzyness, light headedness and all the joys of the "first 3 days!".

Now. If we have been cruising along on our diets, and doing well, and losing fat, and then we eat something that is high in carbs.....ever wonder why you can have "a few drinks" or "some chips" or "one piece of cake" or a "few chocolate bars" and gain 2-3 lbs the next day? Thank your body's desire to replentish those glycogen stores. It takes the carbs from what you ate, combines them with water and other things, and quickly replentishes your glycogen reserves....

So you're not really gaining fat if you cheat once on something small. You are replentishing your glycogen reserves. If you continue to cheat, or eat off program, you will gain fat after your glycogen reserves have been filled again...but usually not from the one cheat. That's why it comes off so quickly (and you get headaches and the like all over again!) when you go back on program.

So that's it, Glycogen 101.
-


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks ,
 That is some great information !


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Eat 4 meals. Contents no larger than your fist. ALMOST anything you want.
One night of drinking. No more than 5 small drinks!
Eat whole foods. LOTS of fibre!! Here is my thing.... whole wheat pasta! It has 6 grams of fibre!! No more than 1/3 pound per serving!!! But load on the vegies. Broccoli with olive oil (good stuff NOT cheap!) with REAL cheese grated and a dash of bread crumbs.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

BigAl said:


> Doc ,
> 
> *Breakfast:*
> Cereral hot or cold ,juice,decaf hot tea. I can substitute eggs and turkey bacon if I wish too . I like cereral !



BigAl,
I am not overweight by any means but decided to start eating something for breakfast in the mornings. With my cholesterol, heart problems and diabetes I am eating oatmeal almost every day. My weight dropped 20 pounds and my cholesterol is now 134. And I feel better throughout the day. Just the single serving packets that are also available in Low Sugar variety.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok   !!!!!. I have been on my new eating and workput lifestyle for two weeks as of today .I weighed in this morning ,now that we have the new "higher rated" scale for me to weigh on . I had hoped for 20 pounds lost in the first week and 10 Pounds the 2nd week . I lost 26 pounds in the first 10 days of this program  and as of this morning ,I lost another 7 pounds, for a grand total of 33 pounds in two weeks . 

  My wife lost 8 pounds this week  and she isn't really much over weight at all . She was hoping for 5 pounds this week . She has lost 13 pounds in two weeks . 


    So now i'll be weighing in once a week ,every Saturday, until we leave for Panama in a month . 
    I gotta go find my Bikini shorts    !!!!


----------



## rback33

Congrats, but did you HAVE to make me have a visual with the bikini comment? lmao


----------



## rico304

AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!! Very excited for you!   
I like the idea of frozen bananas. I recently read that some people grill them. Said they carmalize. I'll be trying that one as soon as I get gas for the grill. 
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND KEEP POSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

UPDATE:

      What a bunch of crap  !!! I worked out harder than ever this week . I did not cheat and stayed on the new eating style like it was a religion .I could barely walk for 2 days after starting to jog again after 25 years . I only lost 2/10's of a pound for the whole damn week !!! 
 Before weighing in , I was thinking 10 pounds would be about right .

    I figured out my Calorie intake and it is less than 5500 for the whole 7 days .I average about 750-800 calories a day now . My calorie output is probably close to 4000 plus a day , or 28000-30000 a week right now . I should be losing over a pound a day based on just that !!! I think I must have hit one of those Plateaus that the trainers talk about. 

     My wife actually gain 1 pound !!! That sucks because she busted her butt as hard or harder than I did .

 I hate to think about how she is going to be cranking up the workouts in the mornings . I am sore 24/7 now . Pray for me ..... 
  I hope next weeks numbers are better !!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ohhhhh man. That sucks Al. It doesnt make sense either. You should have lost some pounds! Damn scale is broke. Get a new scale and use the old one as an anchor for one of your boats.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Update :

   Man  ! I guess I need to start eating more to trigger my wieght loss to kick in better .My body is shutting down on calorie use .  The last week has been some grueling workouts . I was hoping for 10 pounds . I ended up losing 5 pounds . Thats a total of 38 pounds loss ,as of this morning .
   I been averaging about 850 calories a day maximum input . I guess thats not enough .


----------



## Doc

Al, you will reach plateaus like that when loosing weight.  You don't need to cut any more calories.  Do what you've been doing.  No hurry.  Weight doesn't come on us fast, nor does it leave fast. darn it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Al, you will reach plateaus like that when loosing weight. You don't need to cut any more calories. Do what you've been doing. No hurry. Weight doesn't come on us fast, nor does it leave fast. darn it.


   Actually Doc ,
 I think I may have cut *too much* in calories and need to start eating more to lose wieght faster ,according to my Nutrionist .The lady says I should be eating 2100 calories a day now and I am only averaging  850 .  I have not been hungry ,but I am going to start eating more fruit as snacks during the day to try and rev up my metabolism .


----------



## Doc

Sounds like good advice Al.  If your metabolism slows down to far it can cause other problems (that I can't think of now).


----------



## rico304

Small meals/snacks 5-6 times a day. You don't really have time to be hungry as your next meal/snack is just around the corner. Metabolism constantly burns because it knows the next meal is not far away. If you wait extended periods between meals, the body will start to store as fat, thinking that it might need it later.
That is what I read anyway. haha


----------



## BigAl RIP

UPDATE : 02/16/2008 

    Lost 5 more pounds this week . Thats 43 pounds lossed as of now ! I also loss 12" total in my overall measurements over last week . I am starting my 6th week today . Looks like I have settled into a routine of 5 pounds a week of weight loss .


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!     ** CONGRATS!!!!! *  Thats some hard work and determination! Keep it up buddy.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

BigAl said:


> UPDATE : 02/16/2008
> 
> Lost 5 more pounds this week . Thats 43 pounds lossed as of now ! I also loss 12" total in my overall measurements over last week . I am starting my 6th week today . Looks like I have settled into a routine of 5 pounds a week of weight loss .


 
Congratulations on the progress.


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> UPDATE : 02/16/2008
> I also loss 12" total in my overall measurements over last week .




Wow, do you want that   Oh you mean around your waist 


You make me jealous Al, sure wished I had the  drive you do.  Congratulations.


murph


----------



## Bobcat

You're wasting away, man. I'm going to send you a 20oz prime rib, medium rare, with a loaded baked potato to help pack it down.


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Wow, do you want that  Oh you mean around your waist
> 
> 
> You make me jealous Al, sure wished I had the drive you do. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> murph


 

That was the total loss in inches from my waist,hips, thighs, neck.chest and biceps . If I loss 12" "*there alone",* I would be deep in the negative numbers !!!! 

At least by measuring I can tell if I am losing inches weather the scales say so or not .


----------



## Bobcat

Sorry BigA, I ate the prime rib.


----------



## Spiffy1

hide?  

Instead: "Took one for BigAl's benefit" sounds much more nobel!  

Keep up the great efforts BigAl....or is it just Al now?


----------



## BigAl RIP

update: 2/23/2008

Another 5.2 pounds down this morning for the week  . That puts me at a little over 48 Pounds of weight loss. Also lost another 2 3/4 inches in my waist alone this week .I guess all those "Crunches" each day are paying off !
As I said last week , I guess I have settled into a regular routine of 5 pounds a week of weight loss now .


----------



## Doc

Go Allen go!!!!!   Good job man.  Those gals in panama will sure be surprised.  

I've just ordered the biggest losers cookbook we discussed on the cooking forum.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> I've just ordered the biggest losers cookbook we discussed on the cooking forum.


 
 Doc , I sure hope you enjoy it as much as my wife and I do . There is nothing difficult  about losing weight using their recipes . I could easily eat a new meal every day from that book weather I was on a strict diet or not . If I can lose weight on it , anybody can . 
   I do know I could lose more weight if I increased my calorie intake a little to juice up my metabaism ,but about 800- 850 calories is about all I can stuff in my mouth a day now . I am just too full to eat any more !

 The nice part is no more high blood pressure and the daily heartburn/Bile in the throat crap  is long gone now . 
Now if only  I could get my old back injury to stop giving me fits, I would be so happy I would crap in my hand and rub it in my hair  !


----------



## Doc

I got some seat time yesterday pushing and pulling some snow around and boy is my back ever killing me.  Advil and a heating pad helps, but it still hurts like heck.
I look forward to getting the book.  I ordered the calorie counter to.  Both were on sale on amazon.


----------



## pirate_girl

So BigAl, are you going to change your name now to ThinAl?
SuaveAl?
 Good job my dear and good health to you


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> So BigAl, are you going to change your name now to ThinAl?
> SuaveAl?


 
I will always be ole "BigAl" 
I got that name way back in the 60's from Rowan & Martins "Laugh In" . It just stuck . My hope is to someday be so "skinny" that 


"if I turn sideways and stick out my tongue , i'll look like a zipper" !


----------



## lilnixon

BigAl said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My wife actually gain 1 pound !!! That sucks because she busted her butt as hard or harder than I did .
> 
> I hate to think about how she is going to be cranking up the workouts in the mornings . I am sore 24/7 now . Pray for me .....
> I hope next weeks numbers are better !!!



Big Al how is it going?  Don't get discouraged. Remember when you start working out you are building lean muscle and muscle weighs more than fat. Don't be a slave to the scale, check the fit of your clothing or your measurements.


    I started Nutrisystems on the 8th and have lost 8 pounds so far.

  Hang in there.....

Janelle


----------



## lilnixon

BigAl said:


> Update :
> I been averaging about 850 calories a day maximum input . I guess thats not enough .



That amount of calories for a man is WAY too low. Your body is in famine mode. It will store every calorie it can because it thinks the food is drying up.  
http://www.annecollins.com/calories/calorie-needs-men.htm
Calorie Needs for Men - Weight Maintenance, Weight Loss, Weight Gain
Your total daily calorie needs are the calories required to MAINTAIN your weight. In order to LOSE weight, you need to reduce your calorie intake. In order to GAIN weight you need to increase your calorie intake. One pound of weight is equal to 3,500 calories.

Thus, in order to lose one pound of weight, per week, you should either consume 3,500 fewer calories, or consume 1,500 fewer calories while burning an extra 2,000 calories in extra exercise. To gain one pound of weight, increase your calorie intake by 3,500 calories etc.


----------



## BigAl RIP

lilnixon said:


> Big Al how is it going? Don't get discouraged. Remember when you start working out you are building lean muscle and muscle weighs more than fat. Don't be a slave to the scale, check the fit of your clothing or your measurements.
> 
> 
> I started Nutrisystems on the 8th and have lost 8 pounds so far.
> 
> Hang in there.....
> 
> Janelle


 
I actually got past being discouraged about 3-4 weeks ago  . I have settled into an average weight loss of 5 pounds per week now through I seldom eat over 1000 calories a day . I have loss close to 20 inches in my various measurements . I'm down about 4 inches in my waist alone . The wife averages 3 pounds a week and has dropped about 12 inches in various measurements total .She has dropped 3" in her waist alone . 

I use to be a amature body builder many many years ago, so my chest is quite large already . I definitely do not want to gain muscle or increase it in size !!! I am hoping to get my chest down to a 46" again . Right now it is a 52" . Energy level is quite high . 
Nuti system is a good program that works well  . You just need to rememeber to eat accordingly when you come off the program . I wish you the best of luck !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

At what point can we start calling you "Little Al"?


----------



## BigAl RIP

jim slagle said:


> At what point can we start calling you "Little Al"?


 

   Hell Jim , thats never going to happen   !!!! At 6-4 I don't think I will ever get that title . Maybe some day they can just call me Al . 

   I'll update my weight loss on Friday , cause Saturday I am outta here for a few months ,to spend time in Panama  .


----------



## Bobcat

There goes the diet. We heard about the little lady down there that brings you goodies every day!


----------



## BigAl RIP

bobpierce said:


> There goes the diet. We heard about the little lady down there that brings you goodies every day!


 
YEP ! I am really going to enjoy the "hot" fresh "Johnny Cakes" they cook and deliver each morning before breskfast ! Sorta like a Coconut Bagel , only better !


----------



## BigAl RIP

UpDate:2/29/2008

I am posting this one day early as I am on a early flight in the morning to Panama . 

I need to eat more and drink more water ! My metabolism has really slowed down this week . I lost a little over 2 pounds this week .
That makes a little over 50 pounds loss so far . 

Since I started recording my measurements, from 2/1/2008 to today , I have lost 6 " in my waist alone  . 


There is no weight scale in Panama at my home , so it will be 2 1/2 months before I "weigh in" again . 

I usually drop about 50 pounds when I have returned to Panama in the past . I have quite a bit of construction to do on this trip so I think I will easily lose that much . 

See you in 2 1/2 months !


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> See you in 2 1/2 months !





What, no internet down there??  Oh and by the way congrates on the loss.


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> What, no internet down there??


 
 Yes, we have internet . I will log in as time allows . Most of the women are topless on the island so I may be distracted ....   .
 Just kidding ...... 
 We may or may not take our laptop down depending on the amount of luggage room left . The luggage is getting to be a  pretty big pile !!! I may just end up going to the main island and emailing from the internet Cafe when we do our weekly grocery shopping . 
 The hotel in Panama City  has internet so i'll drop a note from Panama tomorrow nite . !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi you all! 
 Well we have finally returned from the Tropics of Panama . WE had the best trip ever and I accomplished quite a bit on this trip . WE worked hard. ate well and I drank way too many Rum drinks/beer . It tooks it affects on me when I wieghed in this morning . I am only down another 6 plus pounds . *The funny part is I dropped another full pant size and 2 shirt sizes . Pretty much the same thing happened with my wife* . 
   So I am back on the proper diet again minus the Rum and beer . 

   The last week in Panama City and San Francisco added quite a bit of weight back on as we ate some very big and delicious meals . Energy level is way up there now ,
Total loss  56+ Pounds  to date  and over 20" loss in measurements .
 Well see what happens this week ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds good to me Big Al!!
Keep up the good work, just remember-there's nothing wrong with a beefy man, as long as he's a healthy beefy man..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks PG! I figure I got about a 100 pounds to go . Just wish I could get my chest size down some more . Its a pain having to buy bigger shirts and having them trailored to the waist to fit correctly . Being back on the reg eating routine should help and I came home to a ton of work that needs to be done so that should keep me busy .


----------



## Pigtails

Big Al,
Welcome back. I know I am a little late on the "welcome wagon" But nice to have you back..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well I am back on track again . Since returning from Panama I had increased my loss to 60 Pounds ,but then with Dad going back in the hospital  and me bouncing back and forth from here to Idaho I put 3 1/2 pounds back on . *Talk about feeling like crap* !!! Fast food is crap ! 
  So yesterday I told the wife "No More" .I want my low cal food back .

 I got enough on my mind  without worrying about weight gain  . Its amazing how those 3 1/2 pounds made me feel . I feel fatter than ever !!!


   Its so easy to fall off the wagon these days . 

  I think we should have a FF contest to see how much wieght our  little group can lose in say..... 6 months .We don't need to know what you weigh ,just how much you lose . Lets go for a 600 pounds total loss. Thats only 100 a month combined . We can do that !

  Sounds like we may have a couple folks who ,like myself , could stand to drop a few pounds for health reasons or because they are *full of crap* . If you wonder who I mean , look in the debate section  . If your in that section disagreeing with me , you need to lose wieght . We will work on the attitude later !


----------

